
The NSA Chief Has a Phone for Top-Secret Messaging.  How It Works - hackuser
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2016/11/nsa-chief-has-phone-top-secret-messaging-heres-how-it-works/132845/
======
nthcolumn
Guacamole.

